# Any ISO tools in linux?



## curvenger (Jan 15, 2005)

Are there any iso tools like ISObuster, UltraISO, etc in linux, where can i find them??


----------



## GNUrag (Jan 16, 2005)

you wouldnt ask this question if you would have used GNOME 2.8 
You can simply right click on the ISO to burn it. Or Double Click on it to open it in Archive Manager. From there you can extract a single file or anything.


----------



## cnukutti (Jan 16, 2005)

you can mount your ISO to a directory using the command. So it would be like browsing a CDROM.


```
# mount -o loop filename.iso /mnt/mountpoint
```


----------



## nixcraft (Jan 16, 2005)

*www.cyberciti.biz/nixcraft/vivek/blogger/2004/03/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux-1.html


----------

